# wpa_supplicant.conf

## bugmenot

hello

i have recently been forced to switch from iwconfig to wpa_supplicant

i am unable to get the /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant config file working correctly

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="Internet"

  psk="123"

  priority=5

}

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

returns

```

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/wpa_supplicant: line 11: syntax error near unexpected token `}'

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/wpa_supplicant: line 11: `}'

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/wpa_supplicant: line 11: warning: syntax errors in . or eval will cause future versions of the shell to abort as Posix requires

```

i've tried retyping/copying/pasting the config file multiple times with no success

any help at all is appreciated

thanks in advance

----------

## kimmie

Your file content looks fine; only it goes in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf; there shouldn't be a /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant  :Wink: 

----------

## dantoo

 *kimmie wrote:*   

> Your file content looks fine; only it goes in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf; there shouldn't be a /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant 

 

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant is the config file for the wpa_supplicant init script.

----------

## albright

my /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant looks like this:

```

# conf.d file for wpa_supplicant

#

# Please check man 8 wpa_supplicant for more information about the options

# wpa_supplicant accepts.

#

wpa_supplicant_args=""

```

I think the file you posted above should go, as already noted,

in /etc/wpa_supplicant/ directory

have you tried that?

----------

